# Leveling Jacks



## Howard Janin (Feb 9, 2007)

I am in the process of looking at diesel pusher motorhomes.  The Kountry Star is one of those I have been looking at.  They offer electric jacks as standard and HWH hydraulic jacks as an option.  Which are better?


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 9, 2007)

Re: Leveling Jacks

Hey Howard Janin, welcome to the forum.  Most of the time optional equipment is the better product.  I believe hydraulic jacks would be capable of lifting the Motorhome more easily.  most of the big super duty Motorhomes that I have observed in the process of leveling have had the hydraulic jacks.


----------



## Howard Janin (Feb 9, 2007)

Re: Leveling Jacks

Thanks for the reply!  The hydraulic jacks are the ones I see that are usually advertised but I guess I was just a little concerned with the possibility of more maintenance and leaks.


----------



## Bush70 (Feb 10, 2007)

Re: Leveling Jacks

I have never heard of electric only jacks. I think they are all electric- hyd. the only differance is the brand. ( and of course which brand is better) I have HWH and the are the best. I have coachs with power gear and I don't like them as well. When I have had a problem or question with HWH they are right there with help.
Good luck


----------

